# Nissan Almera (Pulsar) N15 1.4



## magalanes (May 8, 2008)

Can anyone explain why there are two variants of motor of Nissan Almera N15 1.4, one with 55kw and another with 64 kw? (GA14DS vs GA14DE).
Exactly why there is a difference between power.
And what about torque, is the same or not? At which RPM?
Thx


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

DE is fuel injected 
DS is carb
You will have to look up the torque specs I cant find them. here in USA specs like this would be available on the Cars.com site under original manufactures specs.


----------



## magalanes (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, I learnt that i should have GA14DE (car was made in 1998) which standardly have 64 kw but for German market it was reduced to 55 kw due to lower insurance fee. If 64 [email protected] rpm has top torque 116 [email protected] rpm, 55 [email protected] rpm should have cca 100 [email protected] rpm. Can anyone confirm?


----------

